# BMW Explained: How To Import Music From A USB Drive



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MACY55p59HU

Learn how to import music from a USB source into your BMW iDrive's music collection.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Tc0FqrrrA

Demo car is a 2015 BMW 528i. NOTE: Cars not equipped navigation will not have a hard drive for music collection. Prior model years may have a smaller hard drive and dependent on the year of the car will have a USB port in the glove box for uploading music.


----------

